# First avy death of the season in Colorado



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

Saw this on the local news ticker tape this morning.

I'm glad he was found so his family doesn't have to worry anymore.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Yeah for sure. Going out alone like that, it could have been well into spring even summer before they found his body. Something like that could go for years actually. At least they get some closure. I can't imagine what they are dealing with right now.


----------

